# Question about LSDs in D Street Prepared



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I'm curious what made you rule out getting a different car? If you are really enjoying preparing the car, that's one thing. But if this is all just to compensate for being poorly classed, then getting another car might be worth it.
> 
> In terms of money, sure you'd take a big hit trading in your current car for 330i SP, but it would probably be cheaper or equal to the money you're planning to spend, and you'd end up with a new car at the end. Buy a stripper 330i and do ED and it won't be much over 30K. You you a european vacation and BMW is currently even paying for the plane tickets!
> 
> The RX8 would be even cheaper.


I think Andy is too young for ED to be a problem. Still, solutions are out there.

I agree. Buy an RX-8 and start testing different exhausts and FSBs. :angel:

John V


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

SoloII///M said:


> I think Andy is too young for ED to be a problem.


I'm curious as to how old you think I am and how you came to this conclusion. :dunno:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> He's too young for ED? Or it's not a problem for him because he's young?
> 
> It's a problem if you're old?
> 
> I'm lost.


I'm just curious as to how old you all think I am. This is funny. :rofl:


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Learn about ED.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I'm curious what made you rule out getting a different car?


I may still do that too. 

I plan to keep my car for a long time, turn it into a project car and have some fun preparing it, autoxing it and tracking it. I'm pretty confident that I can win a divisional championship in this car. So I plan to have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

SoloII///M said:


> Learn about ED.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You're right, I am to young!! :eeps:


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Has anyone talked with Diffs Online?

They've got E46 diffs in 3 ratios (3.15, 3.38 & 3.46) for $2975 + shipping and have a 3 yr. warranty. IIRC, the E46 unit uses clutch packs.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

they're using the Kaaz LSD, which would have been a "guarded" recommendation

it's inexpensive initially (BMW is $1360 List for the parts) but then you have to find someone who can install it, required to run a special oil you can only buy from Kaaz that costs $45 for 2 liters  and it has to be changed often, and they also require a special break-in procedure that many consider a total PITA

http://www.kaazusa.com/

not that I've been studying any of this stuff ... :eeps:


----------

